# Should I ?



## gavinprince (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi folks

Just a quick question..........

Should I detail my car myself with 3m and machine polisher etc..........
Or
Should i Pay someone to come and do it?

Thing is id really like to do it myself, just dont want to go wrong.

Any thoughts would be welcomed, thanks
Gav


----------



## A.B (Feb 8, 2010)

Is it a rotary or da polisher?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

DIY, is it your first time?? If it is just take your time and read the guides on here.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

gavinprince said:


> Hi folks
> 
> Just a quick question..........
> 
> ...


To be fair, it is a task that one can pick up themselves with care, but if you are careless /clumsy or unlucky then give the job to a pro to do, besides, the costs of the tools and products , makes it cost effective to tender out the task :thumb:


----------



## gavinprince (Feb 26, 2011)

i would be using a Kestrel DAS6 Dual Action Polisher. I am a perfectionist so would take as long as it takes to get it right, I would rather take days doing it bit by bit to get it right and enjoy the process and the finished product knowing I did it my self


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

gavinprince said:


> i would be using a Kestrel DAS6 Dual Action Polisher. I am a perfectionist so would take as long as it takes to get it right, I would rather take days doing it bit by bit to get it right and enjoy the process and the finished product knowing I did it my self


Then attempt the task :thumb: 
Some people seem to make a hash of applying glass cleaner  
enjoy , and don't forget to post the results :thumb:


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

I just happen to know of some videos that you could watch that explain exactly how this is done. Are you interested?


----------



## gavinprince (Feb 26, 2011)

I have watched a few online, its just a case of putting it into practice


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

gavinprince said:


> I have watched a few online, its just a case of putting it into practice


I got myself a car wing to practice on, which also doubles up for testing waxes against the elements , TFR, washing up liquid, APCs etc :thumb:
but also to see how difficult it is to actually strike through the CC and paint


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

When I got my rotary Iwas worried about strike through but after watchiing on youtube what it actually takes to go through clear and paint I'm not worried anymore in the slightest. You'll be fine as long as you're sensible and don't stop the rotary in one place for a while.


----------



## A.B (Feb 8, 2010)

Watch the junkman videos on youtube, junkman is the MAN!


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

I would not advise you to use a rotary polisher at all. Too easy to mess up different parts of the car. The DAS-6 is the machine you want to start your learning curve with, not a rotary.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Horses for courses surely? I started with a rotary.


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

bigmc said:


> Horses for courses surely? I started with a rotary.


We have absolutely no way of going back and inspecting your early work. I don't doubt you but I would never advise a novice to start with a rotary. Learning slowly is cheap. Repainting is not.


----------



## gavinprince (Feb 26, 2011)

I will be using a Kestrel DAS6 Dual Action Polisher as I hear they are ideal to learn with


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

gavinprince said:


> I will be using a Kestrel DAS6 Dual Action Polisher as I hear they are ideal to learn with


I 100% agree with you. An excellent polisher to start with. :thumb:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Junkman2008 said:


> We have absolutely no way of going back and inspecting your early work. I don't doubt you but I would never advise a novice to start with a rotary. Learning slowly is cheap. Repainting is not.


Completely understand that but we all start slowly no? I'm not trying to start an arguement with you as you have helped me no end through your video guides but a lot of people go straight for a rotary and don't damage their paint work, I'm by no means a professional but I've never damaged anything I've polished in all fairness the softest thing I've polished is a Toyota. Being au fait with power tools helps a lot, if you can handle something like a 9" grinder a rotary is much easier to handle.


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

Then I would say that you are the exception, not the norm. From all the horror stories that I have seen and read on these forums, a lot of folks messed up their paint to the point of needing more paint. It's easy to do with a rotary, especially for folks who are totally oblivious to these forums and don't realize what they have just picked up. After all, when you look at someone who knows what they are doing while using a rotary, it looks like a pretty easy tool to use.

By the way, I don't consider you arguing, I call it a discussion. :thumb:


----------



## BAXRY (Aug 11, 2009)

I also started with a rotary, I tried a DA and a rotary when I first started my job i preferred the rotary personally. I think its down to how it feels in your hands, I would suggest you go down to an open day of a detailing store (can find various meets in another section of this forum) and give them both a try see how they feel pick up some tips ask the experts to talk you through each machine, most will have old panels you can have a go at worry free. :thumb:

Barry.

Edit - when you do start polishing just go with a finishing pad and a light cut compound and do a panel then wipe it down you would be surprised how much correction you can achieve with a finishing pad and also its super safe. hope this was helpful


----------



## gavinprince (Feb 26, 2011)

Well I have placed my order today, just waiting for it to arrive then the next nice day im going to get on with it.

My mrs would kill me if she knew how much I have spent lol

Chemical Guys 'Red Berry' Wheel Cleaner 1 Litre	
Dodo Juice 'Supernatural Shampoo' 250ml	
Dodo Juice 'Born Slippy' Clay Lube 500ml	
Dodo Juice Basics of Bling 2 Clay Bars (110g)	
Scotch High Performance Masking Tape	
5.5" Hex-Logic Pad Green Light Cut-Heavy Polish	
Chemical Guys Pro-Detail 16oz	
3M Perfect-it III Extra Fine Compound (80349)	
3M Perfect-it III Ultrafina SE Polish (50383)	
5.5" Hex-Logic Pad Black Finishing Pad	
Chemical Guys Black Light Radiant Finish 16oz	
Kestrel DAS6 Dual Action Polisher	
Eurow Sheepskin Wash Mitt with Thumb (single)	
Sonus ****pit Detailer (8oz)	
Chemical Guys AF Isoclene 'IPA Wipe Down' 250ml	
500ml Spritz Bottle	
Dodo Juice Basics of Bling Polish Applicator	
Chemical Guys Liquid Extreme Oil Shine Dressing 16oz	
Dodo Juice 'Banana Armour' 250ml	JD00022


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Thats a fair wadd of gear there...


----------



## gavinprince (Feb 26, 2011)

Sure is, if im going to do it may as well get all the kit. One thing I could do with tho is a engine degreaser/cleaner, if anyone has any recommendations that would be great.


----------



## chrisw87 (Feb 6, 2011)

I agree about watching Junkman's vids, humorous and full of good information... plus its youtube so you get to laugh at all the hillarious comments usually from 12 year olds and keyboard warriors !


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

I hope you have a comfortable couch! That looks expensive!


----------

